
Immigrants: The Ultimate Entrepreneurs - skhatri11
http://blog.instavest.com/45-years-ago-my-dad-left-everything-in-india-to-move-to-the-uslegend-has-it-that-when-my-dad-landed-at-jfk-international-airport-a-baggage-handler-asked-hey-kid-where-are-you-heade
======
grenoire
That's it? Literally nothing about how he 'made it?'

